
David Cameron is going to try and ban encryption in Britain - lelf
http://www.businessinsider.com/david-cameron-encryption-back-doors-iphone-whatsapp-2015-7
======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9811288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9811288)

------
coffeeaddicted
The society of connoisseurs of random computer art welcomes you to share your
master-pieces with each other. The beauty of this abstract art form is in the
eye of the beholder... there is no key dear police!

------
nly
To me it sounds like he wants to ban the likes of Tor rather than at-rest
encryption. This would be a natural extension of the current situation where
ISPs are required to block a list of websites containing the likes of child
porn and bittorrent search engines.

I can see the government doing this with reasoning along the lines of "You
don't need to hide if you're in a 'free country' like the UK, so UK ISPs can
block Tor without impinging on the opportunities of whistle-blowers,
informants or activists". Bullshit.

------
shmerl
I guess Cameron wants to see UK turned into the world of We Happy Few:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/112359230/we-happy-
few-...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/112359230/we-happy-few-welcome-
to-wellington-wells-you-saucy/description)

------
marcosdumay
Will he ban HTTPS? A browser is everything that needs to be distributed for
encrypting communications.

Anyway:

> Britain is not a state that is trying to search through everybody’s emails
> and invade their privacy …

No, it's a state that is achieving it, right now.

------
fweespeech
Yes, because David Cameron can ban math.

Lol.

~~~
JoshuaScholar
The old joke from the Soviet Union,

"Why do police go around in triples?" "One of them can read" "One of them can
write" "And the third is to keep an eye on those two dangerous intellectuals."

------
otherusername2
This has nothing to do with stopping terrorists. I'm pretty sure Cameron is
not a stupid person and has consulted with experts on the matter, and there's
no way anybody with any kind of clue is going to think it's possible to stop
terrorists from using strong crypto.

No, this sounds like playing the Terrorist wild card to ensure the common
people don't get crypto. Cameron probably fears that your average (criminal)
Joe, with the help of tech companies, transparently gets to use crypto. Crypto
is getting to easy to use.

------
pibefision
Absolutly impossible. I can understand how someone can propose something like
that.

------
pskocik
They should ban David Cameron and monarchies. I hope that ban covers TLS too.
Brits don't need HTTPS websites.

------
seky
Maybe he doesn't like that Britain is the financial center, perhaps he thinks
money spoils people :-)

------
ape4
Seeing the photo of the Queen reminded me of something undemocratic that could
be banned.

------
raspasov
Useless politician.

------
andyl
from my cold dead hands...

